

Steady employment: seventy years, three currencies - Tomte
http://www.stuttgart-ballet.de/company/georgette-tsinguirides/

======
Tomte
Georgette Tsinguirides started at the Stuttgart ballet in 1945, being paid in
Reichsmark.

Today she is still at the very same ballet, now as a choreographer, being paid
in Euros.

In between she was a dancer (getting, of course, Deutsche Mark).

